# Snowex 1575



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Selling a clean 1575 Snowex tailgate Salter everything works as it should complete controller & wiring harness ready to put to work only selling because we switched over to Saltbrine only.

$1000 cash
call Buck 763-286-5859


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn, too far away!


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

I can always ship it too just saying !


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

How much for shipping


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Approximately 200lbs from 55433 to yours threw whoever you want to have pick it up


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

mn-bob said:


> I can always ship it too just saying !


Sending you a PM


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Salter sold pending payment today thanks Mike .


----------

